# American living in Thailand



## DyreHaven (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi. I’m an American living in Thailand. Does anyone know how I can open a bank account in the US from Thailand? Of course going to the states is not an option. Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Banks all over the world are bound by various Know Your Customer regulations these days. While it's not impossible to open an account from abroad, you will definitely find it much easier if you have some sort of "tie" to the bank or to the area where the bank is located. 

It may also depend on the purpose of the account you wish to open, your past banking history in the US, family or other ties to the bank or the area, etc. It may pay to look into opening a US dollar account in a large international bank first (though that can require posting of a large balance). But without being able to go in person to the bank, it will be tough.


----------



## DyreHaven (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. Looks like I’m not going to be able to cash my stimulus check then. Oh well. C’est la vie.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

DyreHaven said:


> Thank you for your reply. Looks like I’m not going to be able to cash my stimulus check then. Oh well. C’est la vie.


If you know anyone back in the States, you can always endorse your check over to them and then have them send you the money. (Obviously you need a friend or family member you trust.) 

Have you asked your bank in Thailand if they can process a US check for you? It'll cost you part of the check amount (but probably well under $100, leaving you with the bulk of the windfall). Friend of mine in Germany said her German bank didn't bat an eye. Or try whatever you have in the area that is an "international bank" - HSBC, for example.


----------



## DyreHaven (Aug 26, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you know anyone back in the States, you can always endorse your check over to them and then have them send you the money. (Obviously you need a friend or family member you trust.)
> 
> Have you asked your bank in Thailand if they can process a US check for you? It'll cost you part of the check amount (but probably well under $100, leaving you with the bulk of the windfall). Friend of mine in Germany said her German bank didn't bat an eye. Or try whatever you have in the area that is an "international bank" - HSBC, for example.


I’ve already tried that. My dad sent me a check from somewhere for about 50 dollars. I signed it and sent it back but he told me he tried his bank and they wouldn’t cash it because I didn’t have an account with them. I believe he tried Wells Fargo and they said the same. I suppose I could try it again. Maybe he could go to another bank instead.

As for banks here. I did try having them cash my check for 50 dollars and they refused to do so.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's not a matter of just signing it - you need to endorse it over to your father. Instructions here: https://www.wikihow.com/Sign-over-a-Check

I did this for the stimulus check my husband received and it went through just fine. The problem is that little 1 inch space they give you for signatures. You kind of have to write small.


----------



## DyreHaven (Aug 26, 2020)

Well yes I’ve done that and his bank didn’t accept it. Said I didn’t have an account with them so they couldn’t cash it. It also happened with my grandmothers check as well. Since she didn’t have an account with my dad’s bank my dad couldn’t cash it. Granted, he belongs to a garbage bank, Bank of the West, with very few locations, but I doubt he will leave them. I’m trying to get him to open an account at a credit union, which is far better, but he really doesn’t want to go through the process of opening another account and having his pension check direct deposit elsewhere. Still trying though.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

DyreHaven said:


> Well yes I’ve done that and his bank didn’t accept it. Said I didn’t have an account with them so they couldn’t cash it. It also happened with my grandmothers check as well. Since she didn’t have an account with my dad’s bank my dad couldn’t cash it. Granted, he belongs to a garbage bank, Bank of the West, with very few locations, but I doubt he will leave them. I’m trying to get him to open an account at a credit union, which is far better, but he really doesn’t want to go through the process of opening another account and having his pension check direct deposit elsewhere. Still trying though.


Sounds like you don't have a banking account in Thailand either.

You keep saying you tried to 'cash' the cheque i.e get actual cash. People getting stimulus checks in countries apart from the US pay it into their bank account, it gets cleared and then they can get cash.....


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I would recommend contacting a credit union rather than a large bank. 

While they still have to comply with know your customer rules, they often are more flexible in how you are able to prove your identify. For example they may well accept certified copies of identity documents rather than requiring to see them in person. 

One option regularly used by US citizens abroad is to open an account with the State Department Federal Credit. 
American Citizens Abroad formed a partnership with them to allow US citizens abroad to become members when foreign banks were closing accounts of US citizens to avoid FATCA regulations.

I gather the process is a little convoluted in that you have to become a member of ACA or another organisation affiliated with the SDFCU first as members of affiliated organisations are eligible to join.

https://www.americansabroad.org/aca/sdfcuaccounts-description-and-faqs/


----------

